# Transfer tags VS Silkscreen tags



## smcroyal (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi friends, is it more common for a T-Shirt line to have there labels silk-screened on, or by using a heat press transfer tag??


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

I find a lot of my shirts ( not printed by me) are transfer tags.. but i would think it depends on what you do. If you're are screen printer, you would mostly screen print them on..

Personally i would make transfer tags because i have the proper equipment to do so.

hope this helped


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

We have screen printing equipment and we still print plastisol transfers instead of printing directly on the shirt.

We find you get a nice crisp, clean, smooth tag that doesn't show through if you use a plastisol transfer.

This could be a personal preference thing that everyone will feel different on and either way works.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

abmcdan said:


> We have screen printing equipment and we still print plastisol transfers instead of printing directly on the shirt.
> 
> We find you get a nice crisp, clean, smooth tag that doesn't show through if you use a plastisol transfer.
> 
> This could be a personal preference thing that everyone will feel different on and either way works.


Do you make your own plastisol transfers? You need screen printing equipment to make plastisol transfers, right? Unless you outsource.

Thanks


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes we make our own using screen printing. They are cheap to outsource since its usually a 1 color print and you are getting 9 to 12 tags per printed sheet.


----------



## smcroyal (Jul 10, 2011)

tee09 said:


> I find a lot of my shirts ( not printed by me) are transfer tags.. but i would think it depends on what you do. If you're are screen printer, you would mostly screen print them on..
> 
> Personally i would make transfer tags because i have the proper equipment to do so.
> 
> hope this helped


Thanks for that information, do you know of any places where i can get some good transfer tags from?


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a inkjet printer, transfer paper, and heat press.

You can get transfer paper from Coastal.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

smcroyal said:


> Thanks for that information, do you know of any places where i can get some good transfer tags from?


Most of the plastisol transfer companies can do heat transfers for you: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------

